#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Κοινωνικές Ομάδες - Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό

## JTB

Είναι καλή η ύπαρξη των κοινωνικών ομάδων στο φόρουμ γιατί συγκεντρώνονται ζητήματα και ομαδοποιούνται...
Υπάρχει ήδη μια ενδιαφέρουσα για 3d προγράμματα....

Ανοιξα μια νέα για ελεύθερο και open source λογισμικό όπου έχω παραθέσει κάποιες καλές επιλογές... 
Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με τις δικές σας γνώσεις στο θέμα και προσθέστε links...

Οχι trials και shareware... Μόνο Freeware και Open source

----------


## Ubiquites

Σε ποιά νέα κοιωνική ομάδα αναφέρεσαι; Θα με ενδιέφερε να της ρίξω μια ματιά. Ακούγεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Πήγαινε στο προφίλ του μέλους JTB κάνοντας κλικ πάνω στο όνομά του και επιλέγοντας "Προβολή Προφίλ".
Στην αριστερή στήλη θα δεις δυο ομάδες που έχει δημιουργήσει.

----------

